# What's your biggest blackwater river largemouth?



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, I'm already lookin forward to those prespawn bass! here's my best blackwater bass to date.. 8.5lbs.. not a record breaker, but a heckuva bass for blackwater river. Got her back in early April, 2013. what's yours?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

7.9 lbs from yellow river back in 2005, I have only caught one over 5 lbs since then. Big bass are hard to come by on our rivers... Your 8.5 is a hoss!

Just realized you said Blackwater...that would be about 3 lbs for me then.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

About 3..... wahhh wahhh hahahaha


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

9.5 lbs 2012 in May on bw


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

I caught a 6 the next morning. It was the best blackwater wknd I've ever had


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Pics of the 6 and a 3 the next morning on back to back cast


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

My second biggest bw 8 lbs in June of this year


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

buckchaser said:


> 9.5 lbs 2012 in may on bw


sweeeeeeet!


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> My second biggest bw 8 lbs in June of this year


excellent! mine hit a trickworm. what did yers hit?


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

The 9 was on a baby brush hog the 8 was a magnum truck worm


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Where is this place at?


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Blackwater River in Milton, Fl. Tough fishing but there is a few biggens in it


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks. I'll have to check it out.


----------

